# War for the Planet of the Apes [July 14th, 2017]



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 5, 2015)

I wonder what will happen next after the events in Dawn.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe this one will be similar to the original one and the burton I think it was remake


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

Probably going to be about the Apes fighting various human armies.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 8, 2015)

Dream said:


> Probably going to be about the Apes fighting various human armies.



How does that work anyway... seriously  The apes have nothing that can stand against military forces even if they are untrained volunteers


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2015)

I thought the third one was called Selma?


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> How does that work anyway... seriously  The apes have nothing that can stand against military forces even if they are untrained volunteers



Probably through conflict that isn't head on attacks in most cases.  I can see them using sneak attacks during the night or ambushes to devastating effect to whittle down the numbers they have to face.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 8, 2015)

Dream said:


> Probably through conflict that isn't head on attacks in most cases.  I can see them using sneak attacks during the night or ambushes to devastating effect to whittle down the numbers they have to face.



I can see that happening but how many are the apes anyway? After that little battle they had with the few human survivors they must have been pretty devastated


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2015)

Masterpiece said:


> I thought the third one was called Selma?



Ya baastud    .


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2015)

Their numbers are probably low but we have no idea about the numbers of the military forces they might be facing.  Could be low enough that the apes could manage a win through underhand tactics.  There could also be a small time-skip.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 8, 2015)

I guess, in any case it'll be interesting to see how the apes take over the world


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 8, 2015)

I was barely interested in the sequel. The idea of monkeys fighting against humans doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2015)

Let's hope we get a satisfactory conclusion to what's been a very solid series so far.


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> I was barely interested in the sequel. The idea of monkeys fighting against humans doesn't interest me at all.



Disappointed we won't be seeing your review of Selma


----------



## Stunna (Jan 8, 2015)

mastercoon mad as hell not enough people reacted when he made that joke the first time


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> I was barely interested in the sequel. The idea of monkeys fighting against humans doesn't interest me at all.



Apes not monkeys, you bigoted asshole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> mastercoon mad as hell not enough people reacted when he made that joke the first time



I'm fuming


----------



## Kuya (Jan 8, 2015)

the last 2 have been awesome, can't wait for the third


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 19, 2015)

Murakami or Versace and Givenchy on your boy, huh?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 19, 2015)

Do we know if they are getting the same writers as the first 2 back or are those guys abandoning this for those shitty Avatar sequels?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Do we know if they are getting the same writers as the first 2 back or are those guys abandoning this for those shitty Avatar sequels?






Yes, Same Director and same screenwriter .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 19, 2015)

if this shit doesn't have radioactive nuclear bomb worshipping psychic humans in it i'm out.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 25, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> if this shit doesn't have radioactive nuclear bomb worshipping psychic humans in it i'm out.



See you later.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2015)

> *The Title Of The Next PLANET OF THE APES Movie Has Been Revealed*
> 
> According to Collider, the third Planet Od The Apes prequel movie will be called *War Of The Planet Of The Apes.* Again, when you consider what the previous films have been building towards, most fans probably assumed it'd be something along those lines. Director Matt Reeves originally shot a different ending to Dawn which saw the human forces arrive on the scene via warships, but decided he'd rather leave things a bit more ambiguous. Still, it'd be surprising if the next movie didn't kick off in the aftermath of some type of initial skirmish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

Here's hoping this installment doesn't drop the ball.


----------



## Swarmy (May 14, 2015)

> the third Planet Od The Apes prequel movie will be called War Of The Planet Of The Apes



You don't say


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 25, 2015)

> *Gabriel Chavarria Lands A Lead Role In WAR OF THE PLANET OF THE APES*
> 
> 20th Century Fox's upcoming sci-fi sequel War Of The Planet Of The Apes has found one of its two human leads in Gabriel Chavarria (East Los High). He joins director Matt Reeves, who also helmed the previous installment, and star Andy Serkis (Avengers: Age Of Ultron), who's returning for his third go-round as franchise hero Caesar. Mark Bomback (The Wolverine) is penning the script. Details about Chavarria's role as well as details on the film's plot remain under wraps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 15, 2015)

> *Woody Harrelson Set To Play The Villain In WAR OF THE PLANET OF THE APES*
> 
> Woody Harrelson is set to play the main villain in Matt Reeves' highly anticipated *War Of The Planet Of The Apes.* The incredibly talented True Detective and No Country For Old Men actor will play a character called *'the Colonel',* per THR. He is the second human character to be cast in the movie so far, joining Gabriel Chavarria, who has an untitled supporting role.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yahiko (Sep 15, 2015)

is jason clarke reprising his role of Malcolm?


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 15, 2015)

Is it confirmed to be War of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah it is gonna be War For The Planet Of The Apes.



> Looks like Andy Serkis has found someone to monkey around with (sorry). According to The Wrap, actor and comedian Steve Zahn is set to play a new ape character in the hotly anticipated War For The Planet Of The Apes. In what's becoming a bit of a pattern with this film, the casting news is light on any other story details. Zahn will join Woody Harrelson and Gabriel Chavarria in the sequel.
> 
> War is the third movie in the relaunched Planet Of The Apes franchise. Director Matt Reeves will be back to helm the film from a script he co-wrote with Mark Bomback. The pair helped turn Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes into a huge smash at the box office last year, raking in over $700 million worldwide. Additionally, both movies have been well received by critics and audiences alike - let's hope War can make it three in a row for Serkis and Fox.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2015)

First pic from the set:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2015)

> *Judy Greer Confirmed To Return In WAR FOR THE PLANET OF THE APES*
> 
> The Hollywood Reporter has learned that Judy Greer has signed on to return in 20th Century Fox's War For The Planet Of The Apes as Cornelia, the chimpanzee wife of Andy Serkis' alpha ape Caesar. In addition to Serkis, she also joins Woody Harrelson (Zombieland), who's on-board as the film's human villain, Gabriel Chavarria (East Los High), Steve Zahn (Modern Family), and Karin Konoval (Arrow), who's also returning for the sequel as the gentle orangutan Maruice. Production on the Matt Reeves-directed film kicked off late last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 21, 2015)

mastercoon mad as hell not enough people reacted when he made that joke the first time


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2015)

Will dat black guy in the new Star Wars movie make a cameo??


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Yeah it is gonna be War For The Planet Of The Apes.



shit is going to be in the movie?!! Awesome!


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yes, Same Director and same screenwriter .



OK, I am super on board then.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Will dat black guy in the new Star Wars movie make a cameo??


**


----------



## James Bond (Nov 21, 2015)

Didn't the formula that changed the apes kill a lot of the human population off? Just asking considering people don't think it would be a fair fight between the humans vs apes.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 21, 2015)

A random unrelated illness killed humans off.

A totally unrelated serum made Apes a smart.

Right?


----------



## James Bond (Nov 21, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> A random unrelated illness killed humans off.
> 
> A totally unrelated serum made Apes a smart.
> 
> Right?



"Ten years after the worldwide pandemic of the deadly ALZ-113 virus (known as the Simian Flu), human civilization is completely destroyed following martial law, civil unrest and the economic collapse of every country in the world. Over 90% of the human population has died in the pandemic, while apes with genetically enhanced intelligence have started to build a civilization of their own."

Taken from Wikipedia so yeah, I am not seeing why people think the apes stand no chance... if anything it is the humans who stand no chance.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2015)

Of course the humans wouldnt stand a chance especially if theres an ape who is also a stormtrooper/jedi


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't remember Simian Flu having anything to do with apes in the first movie.

I thought they just used that as a nickname cos it just so happened to come about around the same time as the apes.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 22, 2015)

the new movies have been awesome, this one will be as well.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 22, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> I don't remember Simian Flu having anything to do with apes in the first movie.
> 
> I thought they just used that as a nickname cos it just so happened to come about around the same time as the apes.



The Simian Flu was an enhanced version of the drug James Franco was working on to try to cure alzheimers, it gave apes higher intelligence but it was deadly to Humans as shown in the movies.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-9B-GIGXssg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2015)

Is James Franco still alive?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2015)

Probably not. Doesn't really matter at this point, regardless.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2015)

It's too sad if he really is dead.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 6, 2016)

> In ‘War for the Planet of the Apes,’ the third chapter of the critically acclaimed blockbuster franchise, Caesar and his apes are forced into a deadly conflict with an army of humans led by a ruthless Colonel. After the apes suffer unimaginable losses, Caesar wrestles with his darker instincts and begins his own mythic quest to avenge his kind. As the journey finally brings them face to face, Caesar and the Colonel are pitted against each other in an epic battle that will determine the fate of both their species and the future of the planet.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2016)

Wasn't the war already started at the end of the last one?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2016)

yeah but iirc the last one ended with the apes preparing for military reinforcements


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2016)

Is this the final chapter ?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 7, 2016)

I think it should be. I don't know where else they could go after the war unless they want to remake past title entries like "Beneath/Escape/Conquest/Battle."


----------



## Yahiko (Oct 7, 2016)

War? 
Is this because of harambe?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 7, 2016)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think it should be. I don't know where else they could go after the war unless they want to remake past title entries like "Beneath/Escape/Conquest/Battle."


Yeah, the first film showed a  crew lifting off into space before the world went to shit.  I think it would finally be time for them to touch down in the next possible installment.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 7, 2016)

Description of both the panel and footage shown at NYCC.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2016)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> War?
> Is this because of harambe?


Harambe died for _our _sins, not the apes'.


~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, the first film showed a  crew lifting off into space before the world went to shit.  I think it would finally be time for them to touch down in the next possible installment.



Pretty sure it's been almost a decade since the first film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 9, 2016)

So?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2016)

Funny how one word just told me so much about how ignorant you are on space dwelling.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 27, 2016)

One word was all I needed to test if you're aware of the events that took place in the original film.

This is a science fiction series about a monkey uprising, dude..maybe that affords a suspension of disbelief ?


----------



## Saishin (Oct 31, 2016)

It's still set in the present,I thought this time they would have set it in the future when the austronauts arrived on a earth completely dominated by the apes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 9, 2016)

​


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2016)

i knew it! its the guy from Star Wars


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2017)

A girl on the ape side and a gorilla on the human side?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 20, 2017)

Prequel comic announced.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2017)

I'll definitely be reading that


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2017)

Finn is on a roll


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2017)

> *War for the Planet of the Apes: Andy Serkis teases Woody Harrelson confrontation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 29, 2017)

> *War for the Planet of the Apes director reveals films that influenced the sequel*
> 
> When director Matt Reeves and screenwriter Mark Bomback came on board for 2014’s _Dawn of the Planet of the Apes_, the film already had a release date, which led to an accelerated production schedule. *“We were always running like maniacsto make that movie,”* says Reeves. The result? _Dawn_ was a critical and commercial success, grossing over $700 globally and setting the stage for a sequel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Fin (May 16, 2017)

I'm not monkeying around I hope this is good


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 16, 2017)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2017)

I wish they didn't strongly push how ignorant humans are to the point that you pretty much _have to root for them to be on the endangered species list. _

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

Finn is pretty buffed up


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 9, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Funny how one word just told me so much about how ignorant you are on space dwelling.


pfft you feel offended that people confused you with sunuvam, you should had felt honored.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2017)

The new Nova poster is great.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 14, 2017)

Okay, I really like this poster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 17, 2017)

here


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2017)

This one is definitely going to hit some feels.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 19, 2017)

Cesar is definitely biting the dust, I'm surprised he didn't in the last movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## blakstealth (Jul 13, 2017)

got my ticket for Saturday night. thank god for promo codes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 14, 2017)

Gotta wait a couple more of weeks.  Oh well, tempus fugit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2017)

Was anyone wondering if Cornelius was his own Grandpa? 

Since Ceasar's son is Cornelius, who grows up to be the friendly ape in "Planet of the Apes". Cornelius sent back in time in the third, to live in our world with his wife and then he has a son who becomes Caesar...who becomes the Father of Cornelius...

I eventually remembered that "Rise" wiped out the original sequels from the continuity, but for a moment, I was like "WTF".


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 16, 2017)

Just watched it. I dunno what to feel.

I only saw maybe the first two trailers, but I was expecting more of an actual "war" between the apes and humans. but a lot of time was spent with the apes in prison trying to break out and escape from the fight between the Alpha Omega soldiers and the soldiers from the North.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2017)

worst Apes movie of all time

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jul 19, 2017)

Everyone I know loved this movie. 

Perfect trilogy! Damn it now even more hyped to see this one!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 19, 2017)

Holy shit.

I tried to watch this movie as I did the previous two, and that was at face value for what they were. But now is that even possible? It is almost shot for shot a black and white movie figuratively and metaphorically.

Maurice - name translates to "the Moor one"

- The underground railroad

- The gorilla who chose to side with humans Because he believed "The colonel had all the power"

- Cesar not wanting to take the little girl

- Monkeys that worked for the humans called "donkey"

- a monkey who looked like a hip hop artist stereotype

- the "kind and generous" little girl feed the monkey out of her hand after he was whipped by her people

They were really ham-fisted about this one. Honestly if viewed in the right light it is better than get-together, but viewed in another way and it's almost a confession of success.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jul 19, 2017)

I can't wait to watch this It better be good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2017)

wrote a column


----------



## wibisana (Jul 23, 2017)

Havent watch it
YMS said it is bad (not that bad but 5/10 bad)
AVGN said it is great, both youtuber is my fave.

But then again I am the on who enjoy Tim Burton's Ape rather than 1st reboot.

I dont like CGI very much


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2017)

It's probably the pinnacle of our CGI technology right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jul 25, 2017)

Just saw it yesterday. 

Amazing movie!

Can't believe we now have perfect trilogy now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jul 26, 2017)

@Jake CENA did i say anything funny?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2017)

the perfect trilogy part sound funny to me  but that's your opinion anyway so nvm


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2017)

The majority shares that opinion tho...

Not exactly a hot take


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 27, 2017)

It was okay

I'm really disappointed thinking that... I was hyped for years to see this movie and have told my friends repeatedly these chimps can out act 90% of mainstream Hollywood, but this movie was so average...

I feel the apes and Caesar didn't really do anything... The apes didn't take the world. Humans just killed each other and the winners got wiped out by ass pull avalanche. DONT reply with the natural selection argument... these chimps were shooting people with guns. I didn't want to see an avalanche wipe out the human antagonists.

RIP Koba
RIP Blue Eyes
RIP Caesar's sexy chimp wifey
RIP Army of chimps wearing face paint from Dawn
RIP my dreams and hopes of chimps surpassing koba on horse duel wielding machine guns


----------

